# Wen Drill Press Suggestion



## richardson121 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi Folks,
I am going to open my new workshop. I need Variable Speed 3000/3500 RPM and 12 Inch drill press for woodworking. I find *Wen 4214 Drill Press*. According to the website, Wen is the best drill press for woodworking. It has 580-3200 RPMS and 2/3hp induction motor. It is easy to use and adjust. 

I want to know more about the drill press. 

Can anyone tell me...

Is It a great tool for a woodworking shop?
How accurate is the digital speed readout?

Advance thanks.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think variable speed is ok, but you don't get the torque/speed tradeoff as you do with belts... of course belts take a little time to change, but I can do it in about 45 seconds on my Ryobi, which I also bought from Home Depot.










Larger bits take lower speeds and more torque, and that is exactly what changing the gear ratio with belts gives you.

Just slowing down a motor does not multiply torque.

Greg - 40


----------



## richardson121 (Sep 26, 2017)

The table on this drill press would not tighten down. It would rotate and flop around after attempting to lock it down. The lockdown screw started to gall as is tried to tighten it. The machine doesn't have enough power. 
What's about the Wen Drill press?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm guessing that all the people that read your post haven't used one...


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

You might try reading the various reviews associated with a web search for "*Wen 4214 Drill Press*". That should provide a wider base of user experiences.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

richardson121 said:


> The table on this drill press would not tighten down. It would rotate and flop around after attempting to lock it down. The lockdown screw started to gall as is tried to tighten it. The machine doesn't have enough power.
> What's about the Wen Drill press?



I'm not surprised, Ryorbi's 10" table saw isn't very good either, replacing the main bearing requires a new motor and costs more than a new cheaper model... No win.


----------



## richardson121 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello dear Totalwrecker,

Thanks for your informative reply. I search on Google and read more reviews about the Wen 4214 Drill press. According to the Amazon reviews, This is an ideal woodworker's drill press, it's probably not an Industrial Steel workhorse press, it has sufficient power for my largest Forstner Bit ( 2 1/4" ).

On the other hand, I find out Professional Woodworker review from the Amazon. He writes Wen 4214 is not best for the woodworkers. Now I change my decision. 

Do you have any idea about the Skil 3320 01 Drill Press? I am reading the various reviews on the Google. It is great drill press for woodworkers or DIY. What's your opinion?


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

I have the ryobi dp102L The one thing i have noticed with all the low end drill presses is a varying about of play in the spindle, which makes any kind of milling work difficult, at best.
Ryobi has a new model out which is very much like the Skill and the Wen and Harbor Freight
here's my review of the older ryobi. if it helps any ( Ryobi has improved the motor on it's newer bench top drill)


----------

